# Selling Real Estate



## buick1957 (Jan 13, 2010)

if Real Estate is listed for sale can you pull out and change your mind? a family member has our lake front property for sale but thinking about changing our minds! I don,t know enough about buying and selling homes and cottages because I'm not a property owner!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes you can withdraw the listing. 

If you have already accepted an offer on the property.... not really.


----------



## buick1957 (Jan 13, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Yes you can withdraw the listing.
> 
> If you have already accepted an offer on the property.... not really.


no no I mean with no offer but just a listing for sale?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, all they have to do is call the real estate agent and tell them that they do not want to sell and to withdraw it from the market 

If another member of the family is going to buy you have to wait until the listing expires or you could still owe the agent.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> If another member of the family is going to buy you have to wait until the listing expires or you could still owe the agent.


That's very important. Check the agreement with the real estate agent to see when it expires. Even if you plan on selling privately, if the agent ever found out the seller could be on the hook for commissions.


----------



## buick1957 (Jan 13, 2010)

lb71 said:


> That's very important. Check the agreement with the real estate agent to see when it expires. Even if you plan on selling privately, if the agent ever found out the seller could be on the hook for commissions.


my brother is selling our cottage but thinking about trying to cancell it and just wondering if he could!


----------

